# Chicken People



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Free movie for amazon prime members- Chicken People
cute movie about psychos like us, in fact I was looking for some of you!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I had Amazon Prime but I never did any of the movies or other stuff they offer.My membership ended 2 months ago so,of course,they have something I'd watch on there now.My family and friends think I'm bad so I like to watch other people who are even worse.Dale believes I am the only person with chickens in the house....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This movie is real good. It's about 3 people who show their chickens, aside from talking about their chicken addiction, and the work it takes to get them there. But to hear them talk is like talking to one of our members.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

CQ. You can tell Dale that you ARNT the only person with chickens in the house.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good one,Dawg!!!!I'll have to show it to Dale tonight.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I showed Dale your pics and some Maryellen posted with chicks in her lap.He just shook his head.He doesn't get the chicken thing.LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg, that's a real sweet picture.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a funny one off Youtube for you CQ:


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

LOL Both of my roosters come in the house and crow but they do it from the floor.I got stuck watching more rooster videos-rooster vs. pit bull(it was cute!!!), the rooster running from a quarter mile away to greet his owner and a few more.Those videos are addicting.It never ceases to amaze me how people love their chickens.We are not alone!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I may just frame Jim's picture and hang it in my chicken collection!


----------

